# Wie Teichüberlauf in Rohr leiten?



## noellchen (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinede,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem, welches mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.

Ich habe einen kleinen zweiten Teich gebaut, dieser soll als Pflanzenfilter dienen.

Das Wasser wird vom großen Teich gepumpt und über Vorfilter und Filter gefiltert, dann in den Pflanzenfilter. Von dort soll das gefilterte Teichwasser über eine Verrohrung wieder in den großen Teich einlaufen.

Die 2 Teiche liegen etwa 7m auseinander.

Soweit alles kein Problem, nur wie bekomme ich das überlaufende Wasser gezielt in das Rohr welches als Verbindung dient?



Denke Ihr könnt mir bestimmt helfen.

Gruß
Jochen

Habe das Problem mal fotografiert.


----------



## Zacky (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie Teichüberlauf in Rohr leiten?*

Hi Jochen.

Ich würde in die Folie vom Teich einen Folienflansch einkleben und an diesen dann die Verrohrung unterirdisch zusammen schließen.

Könnte dann etwa so aussehen....


----------



## koifischfan (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie Teichüberlauf in Rohr leiten?*

Genau so.
Ich würde das in KG 100 ausführen, dieses kannst du in die Flansche kleben.


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie Teichüberlauf in Rohr leiten?*

Hallo Jochen
das geht so, aber nur wenn die Teiche auf gleicher Höhe sind, sonst läuft der höhere Teich bis auf unteren Rohrrand leer:evil,wenn du das so machen möchtest must du in den Flansch teichseitig ein Standrohr einbauen (eine Art Skimmer).Dann ist das kein Problem
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Pammler (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie Teichüberlauf in Rohr leiten?*

Und wenn du das mit so ner Art Dachrinnenabflußrohranschluß (Rinnenstutzen) machst, da kannste dann so ein Laubsieb reinlegen. Die Folie darein kleben und das Loch ausschneiden, vorne das Endstück dran und unten das Rohr.
Ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine.
Hier ein Link zu dem Teil: Link


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie Teichüberlauf in Rohr leiten?*

Hi Jochen,
ein Folienflansch sollte die beste Option sein, damit es langfristig dicht wird.
Am Eingang solltest du dann eine Verlängerung anbringen, damit auch sauberes Wasser und nicht Schmutzfracht in den Hauptteich fließt.

Was die Durchführung für einen Durchmesser haben soll, hängt von der Menge an Wasser ab, die fließt. 
Mit einem Zugschieber sollte dich der Durchfluss etwas regeln lassen.


----------



## koifischfan (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie Teichüberlauf in Rohr leiten?*



> Mit einem Zugschieber sollte dich der Durchfluss etwas regeln lassen.


Durchfluß regeln? Der ergibt sich doch von selbst. Da man von einen in den anderen Teich pumpt, würde sonst der Eine leer und der Andere über laufen.


----------



## noellchen (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie Teichüberlauf in Rohr leiten?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Ich konnte das Problem lösen.

Ich habe ein Speißfaß, oder auch Mörtelkübel genommen,  das HT Rohr durchgeführt und mit Acryl abgedichtet. Das Wasser des Pflanzenfilter läuft nun in den Kübel und über die Verrohrung in den großen Teich.


----------



## koifischfan (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie Teichüberlauf in Rohr leiten?*

Gehe davon aus, daß du diese Durchführung in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten neu machen mußt. Es wird nicht dicht bleiben.


----------



## Doc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie Teichüberlauf in Rohr leiten?*

Jupp, verkleb das am besten mit Innotec oder Fiap Klebe- und Dichtmasse grau.


----------

